# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  Dịch vụ gia công cắt tia nước

## trungnguyenhp

Hi ae. 
1,Cty em có máy cắt tia nước Folow khổ 2mx3m.
Nhận cắt các loại vật liệu : Nhựa, nhôm, đồng, sắt, gạch, đá, kính ( chưa cường lực).... với độ dày 0-60mm có thể hơn tùy vật liệu

2,Update: Máy cắt Laser Fiber 500W khổ 1.5mx3m
Cắt inox <3mm, thép <6mm

Thông tin liên hệ
Cty Cổ Phần Phúc Sinh 
257c Phan Bá Vành- Cổ Nhuế 1 - Bắc Từ Liêm - Hà Nội
ĐT: MrSinh 0903.247.953 - Mr Tuyên 01685.443.999
Email: baogiaphucsinh@gmail.com

----------


## Tuấn

Bác chủ cho cái giá tham khảo cắt kính dày 10ly, tổng chiều dài cắt 10m, 50m và 100m, thanks bác

----------


## haminhduc

bác chủ xem cắt được thép 16 mm chính xác ko

----------


## trungnguyenhp

> bác chủ xem cắt được thép 16 mm chính xác ko


Thép 16mm cắt dung sai ~0.5mm và độ côn ( tùy thuộc tốc độ cắt - đơn giá ). Bên E thường cắt inox 16mm về cho các đơn vị làm bản mã, gối đỡ..

----------


## trungnguyenhp

Cắt rãnh thanh răng thep 10mm

----------


## trungnguyenhp

Cắt thép 20, 30mm

----------


## spkt2004

Bác chủ có thể cho mình xem đường cắt sắt 20mm được không ạ. Bên công ty khách hàng mình cũng có con máy này mà đường cắt ra xấu lắm.

----------


## hoctap256

bác cắt được kính 1mm  ko ạ . 
Dung sai bao nhiêu ạ

----------


## trungnguyenhp

> bác cắt được kính 1mm  ko ạ . 
> Dung sai bao nhiêu ạ


Đường kính 1mm thì máy tia nước chỉ có chế độ đục ( giống khoan)

----------


## trungnguyenhp

> Bác chủ có thể cho mình xem đường cắt sắt 20mm được không ạ. Bên công ty khách hàng mình cũng có con máy này mà đường cắt ra xấu lắm.


Máy tia nước đường cắt đẹp hay xấu thì chủ yếu do tốc độ cắt, cắt chậm thì đường cắt sẽ mịn ( giá thành cao).

----------


## Gamo

Trong Xì Gòn có chỗ nào nhận cắt tia nước số lượng ít ko?

----------

Đăng Tuấn

----------


## Đăng Tuấn

Chào a Gamo
Gà năm nay bị luộc zoy
Hjhjjjj

----------


## PhongNhaLocals

Mình thấy Việt Nam có những công nghệ này thật là hay, rất tiện lợi.

----------


## trungnguyenhp

Cắt Tấm Nhôm liền Thép 32mm ( Nhôm 12mm + Thép 20mm được hàn với nhau bằng phương pháp hàn Nổ)
[ATTACH=CONFIG]57944[/[ATTACH]

----------


## whtssales01

Gia công tia nước  thường thì cần phải đo lại, bác có cần dụng cụ đo chính xác lên đến 5um không. Đủ loại dụng cụ đo mọi hướng hết.

----------

